
Ask HN: What is the best programmable drone? - xhab
I saw this question has been asked in 2016: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10872233 and in 2015: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8989411
But due to the cost of drones dropping considerably in 2018 I would like to ask it again. I have a budget of up to $200 but anything less than that would be fantastic!
I&#x27;m currently thinking about buying a Parrot AR Drone 2.0, but I&#x27;m having second thoughts due to it&#x27;s poor range (Uses WiFi to communicate) and its missing features like RTH (Return to home) and GPS.<p>Thanks HN!
======
_0ffh
I bought a discounted Bebop 1 (well below $200) about the time it was replaced
with the Bebop 2. It's got GPS (albeit not an especially good one) and RTH. My
reason for buying (apart from the discount) was that it's immensely hackable.
Although, to hack it you need to practically deactivate the built-in control
software. That's not as bad as it sounds, as there is working open source
control software available, which you can use as a starting point for your own
experiments. So, if you should stumble over some shop that is still trying to
rid themselves of their old Bebop 1s, you might want to take it into
consideration.

